# my 07' cropz



## herbman (May 8, 2007)

well isnt my first grow but deffinatly  best looking so far thier about a month and 2 or 3 weeks old, i am having problems with the room temp being 90F at parts of the day and am worried but nothing has shown but more leaves and a more sturdy stalk got 2 fans on it but that isnt cooling the air is just circulating  Lighting isnt the problem its the temp any help or info on how to improve what im doing feel free to post a comment


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

They look nice man how old are they??? and you got them in the same pot better get them out of their and put them in seprate pots lol and temps arnt that big of a prob i know i grow outdoors and in the summer it gets above a 100 hear


----------



## lilbudd (May 9, 2007)

yoo reall nice grow herbman.. keep it going


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 9, 2007)

Looking good. Good luck!


----------



## herbman (May 9, 2007)

update on the room is that i put a fan on a window goin out to try in a possibly futile attempt to get the hot air outta the room seems to b working cause it lowerd the temp to about 85-89 but root zone is around 75 so i dont think i should have ne problems about temp


----------



## herbman (May 9, 2007)

hey i was just wondering does ne body know if thiers a way i kan leave my plats b for a while and keep them living cause im goin on vacation for 2 weeks  and i dont know what to do im stuck between a rock and a hard place


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

yeah man just water them alot before you leave and the plants are on a timer right they should be fine make sure the light is high enought so they dont grow up and touch the lights while your gone or get a friend to check on them or something


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

Oh yeah and the fan should help the temps alot maybe even put another fan blowin in cool air??


----------



## herbman (May 9, 2007)

well im hoping to repot them here this week so that by the time i go they will be able to be by themselves but wat i had originally planned was to just feed them my regular dose of ferts the day i go on the trip but i do have somone that kan water them for me but they wont be able to do that until a week after im gone!!!!


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

oh yeah well i dont know the hot temps will **** the water out of the soil pretty fast i know in the summer i have to water mine like everyday sometimes


----------



## herbman (May 9, 2007)

i will update tomarrow on the progress of my room


----------



## Gods Advocate (May 9, 2007)

interested to see how this works. i think you might be able to get away with watering every 5 days, IF the temps are 85 or less?mine dry out pretty quick, 2-3 days... so 5 would be pushing it.. 

IDEALLY someone watering them three or four times would be great lol.... heck, bring em over, ill keep an eye on em! i cant be doing too bad...?


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

lol yeah for real gods ad your little baby looks good


----------



## herbman (May 10, 2007)

i think what im gonna do is,, because i used  nutrients on my plant  last week  im just gonna water feed them for now then when i go to leave im gonna  feed  the nutrients  and hope for the best, but i think i have sombody trustworthy to feed them while im away. If thiers away around this i am going to avoid it rule #1 less people that know the better .


----------



## herbman (May 11, 2007)

UPDATE  well i have lowerd the temp to 70-80F during the day and night temps are fine nutes wont be added til next monday heres some pic to keep you all updated


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

they look good man lots of growth going on you feed them yet??


----------



## herbman (May 11, 2007)

yes i fed them a little not much but a little and as you kan see they love it but i am havin probs with yellowing/sagging with bottom 2 leaves


----------



## herbman (May 14, 2007)

update!!!! new pics and i got pics of grow area now so yall kan talk about how im not doin a great job but here yall go


----------



## herbman (May 14, 2007)

p.s. i got 15,900 lumens total


----------



## Kindbud (May 14, 2007)

thats alot of light they look nice keep it up herb you feed them yet??


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 14, 2007)

hi man, lookin good my friend. when are they going out? you gonna have some healthy plants if you carry on what your doing.


----------



## herbman (May 15, 2007)

the power went out yesterday for about 2 and a half hours and this is a HUGE problem and i need help with yall.....will this tragedy induce flowering?


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2007)

IDK might confuse the plant and turn it hermie idk i heard that before that messin with the light cycle like you know like 24/7  18/6 24/7 will confuse the plant and turn it hermie but idk it might might not idk it probly wont induce flowering but i would watch out for hermies lol


----------



## herbman (May 15, 2007)

DONT GIVE ME Bad KARMA KINDBUD I NEED ALL THE LUCK I KAN GET.......


----------



## herbman (May 16, 2007)

alright....i re-potted the bueatyfullll ladies into new larger pots  and they look very depressing (root shock) but nothing too much and now they each have thier very own pot to call thier own...will post pics later


----------



## herbman (May 16, 2007)

well i repotted and thier under alot of lights and new soil has lots of organic nutes in so....just waiting for root shock to go away.........btw thiers a pic of a scrawny plant it looks very small compared to the others ne info why this is?


----------



## herbman (May 16, 2007)

yall tell me how im doin


----------



## herbman (May 29, 2007)

well update pics!! 
pic1 is my grow area    
pic2 is all four from an arial view   
pic3 is the 2 seeds i germd cause i was bored  
pic 4 is my kush plant!!!!!!! 
~~pic5 is bagseed~~​


----------



## Growdude (May 29, 2007)

Plants look good!
Going to take any clones, esp that Kush. Maybe make a momma plant frome one?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 29, 2007)

I got a suggestion.... get yourself some perlite and get yourself some 3 gallon containers for flower. Your soil mix looks heavy. OTher than that your plants are healthy and nice looking. Don't worry about the lights being off for a couple hours. 

You dont' have to worry about hermies until  flowering when you flip the lights to 12/12.Then you don't want to interrupt the night cycles period. Anyways good luck


----------



## herbman (May 29, 2007)

i would make clones but i have no idea where to get root hormones...ne sudgestions?


----------



## Draston (May 29, 2007)

you'd increase your light to your plant a ton if you'd go and buy some space heat blankets and put up around the plants or go to a store and buy some cheap reflectors that you put in your cars front windshield.


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2007)

looking good herb cant wait to see finshed product!!! bet you cant wait eather lol


----------



## herbman (May 30, 2007)

No I Cant


----------



## herbman (May 31, 2007)

anybody know if i kan flower at a total of 15,900 lumen? if i do the math thats around 3975 lumen per square foot in my grow area....??????   ne help would be well appreciated


----------



## Draston (May 31, 2007)

herbman said:
			
		

> anybody know if i kan flower at a total of 15,900 lumen? if i do the math thats around 3975 lumen per square foot in my grow area....?????? ne help would be well appreciated


 
I was using the same amount of lumens when I was vegging. It worked fine but once I went into flower mode 3 days ago I went out and bought some new bulbs so now i'm sitting at around 20k lumens (little over like 700 over or something) just in case. The plants seem to be doing fine .


----------



## herbman (May 31, 2007)

ok well thanks for the mo-jo


----------



## herbman (May 31, 2007)

dillawilla i started them in the same pot with full intention of giving them thier own pot go back in my journal and you will see


----------



## herbman (Jun 5, 2007)

UPDATE today, I go on vacation tomarrow night and am gone for 2 weeks and they will be in watch of a friend although they can only water for me in 6 days  but i think theyll live so 6 days without water isnt the end of the world as long as i give them a nice watering b4 i go
pic1 arial view of my kush(left) and unknown dank(right)...
pic2 is the plants i thought were goin to die but look at them now
pic 3 is grow area with new added reflective dry erase board
pic4 is the kush plant ne body know whats wrong with the bottm leaves?
pic5 is the unkown dank i got...looks pretty good

overall plantrs are looking quite good please comments ​


----------



## herbman (Jun 5, 2007)

anybody know if theset plants can go 6 days to a week without water?


----------



## Capone (Jun 5, 2007)

you sound like your from california..colt 45 in Amsterdam? haha good1...nice plants im growing under CFLs


----------



## herbman (Jun 27, 2007)

ok i got back from my vacation to find that my friend butcherd my plants, not his fault he didnt know what he was doin but ne help as to how i kan help them out p.s. i think the damage is from the extensive heat wave thats been around here tops at 94degrees


----------



## herbman (Jun 27, 2007)

the fool i had watching my babies did a bad job so heres some pics of em now pic 1is my kush plant and how messed up it is
pic2 is bagseeds damage
pic3 is arial view of kush(left) and blue(right)(in that order)
pic4 is arial view of bagseed
pic5 is blue up close and personal of damage

please i need help people i am an unsuit father to these children i should be thrown away because of the neglect they have been through
any help is greatly appreaciated 
and thank you for your time 

p.s. i think the damage is heat related but am not very sure     and added nutes for the first time today ​


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 27, 2007)

The damage looks to be from lack of Nitrogen to me. You might want to check your PH levels. What kind of soil are they in and have you given them any Nutes? And if you plan on flowering under those CFLS you should probably put them into flowering soon.


----------



## herbman (Jun 27, 2007)

nutes added today for first time in a long one also flipped to flowerr today taking sticky's advise within the next week im going to get more light to add to the close to 4000 lumen psf  and i think i should be safe ne body wanna offer me a nute schedule for my new mix of nutes i will soon have for flower?


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice plants man nice and bright GREEN!.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 27, 2007)

Capone said:
			
		

> you sound like your from california..colt 45 in Amsterdam? haha good1...nice plants im growing under CFLs


 
Down here its OLD ENGLISH and 3 GRAM BLUEBERRY BLUNT PACKED!!!:stoned:


----------



## herbman (Jun 27, 2007)

thanx for the good karma


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 27, 2007)

they're looking good man, i'm sure they'll pull through nicely for ya! good luck on them bro and keep up the good work man! =)

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## herbman (Jul 2, 2007)

ok yall here ya go 
pic 1 is my kush its doing alot better now with a little tlc 
pic 2 is my dank plant OMG its B-E-A-utiful​


----------



## herbman (Jul 7, 2007)

ok updatte today the "dank plant" looked like a hermi so i put that sukka outside  and the other 2 plants left are in the growroom all 3 look great


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 7, 2007)

nice plants herbman grow
them tall and green
best of luck

take care

peace


----------



## herbman (Aug 1, 2007)

pic1  thats my "bagseed" (turning out to b some skunk)
pic 2 is same plant as #1 but diffrent angle
pic 3 is my KUSH (leaves are in bad shape but budz r fine)​


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 1, 2007)

It's been a while but nice update bro! Looking sick since ure last pic!!!
How much more days left to HARVEST.


----------



## herbman (Aug 1, 2007)

well its day 35 for the bagseed and i almost have no clue about the kush b-cuz it started flowering one day outta no where and i never marked it down


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice looking plants. Good luck with them.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Well good luck.
BBB that's one funny dude on your avater.


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 1, 2007)

get more light quick dood!!!!


----------



## herbman (Oct 2, 2007)

well heres an update on my last plant growin A.k.A. the KUSH MUHAHAH  its rediculaous ive lost track on how long its been in flower but i expect that its still not ready ive piched some buds and sampled it and it is quite potent smoke i have attached a pic of the main bud still growing today and trust me when i say some of the best quality smoke and somone tell me if i have a chance of winning the bud pic of the month when im done with my plant ?????______ HAH ____


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2007)

Lookin good herbman!


----------



## herbman (Oct 5, 2007)

IM GETTING VERY EXCITED MAN my kush is almost done, not a very large yield but the budz look absolutly sick possible BOTM??????
pic 1 is the main bud and tell me that doesnt look good...lol(BOTM)???
pic 2 is the budz on the bottom of my plant they still look good...lol​


----------

